# My "new" Voigtlander Universal Case



## dinodan (Aug 1, 2007)

The Voigtlander Bessamatic has been in the family since my father bought it new in Geneva, Switzerland ca. 1962. At first, he only had the Color-Skopar 1:2.8/50mm., but subsequently added a Skoparex 1:3.4/35.

Around 1975, my father gave the camera to me, and it was my one and only for about 10 years. About 15 years ago, I found a mint Super-Dynarex 1:4/135 for about $30 at a camera store in California and snapped it up.

Just recently, wanting to add a short telephoto, I purchased a Retina-Tele-Arton 1:4/85 on Ebay and performed the small machining job to get it to fit the Bessamatic.

Last week, again on Ebay (where else?), I saw the "universal case" advertised. Of course, I had to have it, and it arrived today. It holds three of my four lenses, along with my collection of filters, close-up lens attachments and various other accessories. As you can see from the photos, it's in absolutely beautiful condition and is the perfect "icing on the cake" of my collection. I just thought I'd share with some other vintage enthusiasts. I'm thrilled!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 1, 2007)

Niiiice!


----------

